

Google’s latest bet on the future of music is called Kobalt - acorbi
http://qz.com/349855/googles-latest-fascinating-bet-on-the-future-of-music-is-called-kobalt/

======
Tunecrew
Interesting that the author claims that Kobalt "operates in a corner of the
music business not normally considered to have much growth potential."

Anybody who knows the music business knows that publishing is the solid rock
in the sea of chaos and change.

If I was investing in music publishing, Kobalt is the very first company I
would approach - they are taking a modern approach to it, while a lot of
others (Sony/ATV I'm looking at you) have a ways to go to get out of the
paper-driven old school thinking.

------
aembleton
This is an investment by Google Ventures.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Yes, this.

I find it sad and discouraging that too many journalists and editors are too
lazy and perhaps too condescending to bother making the distinction between
companies and their investment arms, as if somehow the distinction was
irrelevant or audiences too stupid or jaded to know or care for the
difference.

Poor, lazy journalism slides easily into clickbaitiness.

